# Server Maintenance :: April 15th 2018



## horseUSA (Apr 15, 2018)

There were some errors occurring on the backend of server, which required attention. I also updated the webserver and php along with some core server software.

Things seem ok now, but as always let me know if you notice any issues. 

br
david

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2018)

THX for your work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks for keeping on top of this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks Horse! Always appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks for your time David. I know you were busy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2018)

Much obliged for your time....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2018)

Good stuff David!


----------

